# Universal HDD Zero Fill Utility



## Josh8178 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello, does anybody know of a universal hard disk zero fill utility?

Thanks, Josh.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DBAN or Killdisk will do the trick.


----------



## Josh8178 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, JohnWill your advice is greatly apreciated


----------

